# Medir posición de una bomba diesel edc



## ivan03488 (Ago 29, 2016)

Hola gente, acá con otro proyecto, les comento que mi papa es bombista diesel y me vino con la idea de poder simular en su banco de prueba las bombas inyectoras edc que tienen un control electrónico.
  Como encontré en muchos lados estas bombas tienen una bobina que hace que se mueva el eje de la bomba, entonces mi primer idea fue hacer un pwm con un 555 y funciono perfecto, el problema de esta solución es que el movimiento de el eje no es siemre el mismo, osea no es fácil de dejarlo en la poscicion que uno quiere, ya que la bomba esta toda cerrada y no se puede ver, pero encontré que tienen una corredera con una aguja que mide en qué posición esta el eje de la bomba. Este sensor se llama hdk y usa el principio que les voy a adjuntar abajo.

  La duda es la siguiente, como puedo hacer para que me varié un reloj o una barra de leds,  un display o algo así, para saber en que ángulo esta la bomba, pensaba en algún operacional, o un comparador, pero no se cual, ya que serian senoidales. Espero que me puedan dar una mano
en la pagina 50 de este pdf esta explicado su funcionamiento. https://mgallegosantos.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/samimagu08-modificado.pdf



  Gracias


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 29, 2016)

hola, la escala de led segun tension analogica la podes realizar con el LM3914/15... el resto queda en vos


----------



## ivan03488 (Ago 29, 2016)

si, eso lo se, necesitaria algo que me entregue una señal continua que varia en relacion a la diferencia entre las ondas de cada entrada. gracias igual por el aporte


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 29, 2016)

Sabes que pasa? Uno te podria dar la info necesaria y justa de lo que buscas si fueras mas puntual con los rangos de la señal que tenes; Pero la haces mas facil para vos dando un pdf de no se cuantas paginas para que nos tomemos un tiempo en leerlo, interpretarlo y en base a ello darte una respuesta con la solucion en bandeja.
No me mal interpretes, pero si necesitas algo, aporta mas datos concretos y el rwsto vas a ver que fluye mas rapido.
Te saludo atte


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2016)

Dentro del concepto _*"Mas datos"*_ que se te solicitan:
Sería interesante que midas la salida del sensor de posición de la bomba colocada en el vehículo y funcionado en sus valores máximo y mínimo, esto como para comenzar.

Si te tomas el trabajo de aportar mas información (Mucha mas información) se pueden sugerir varias formas de representar la información que entrega la bomba.


----------



## ivan03488 (Ago 29, 2016)

perfecto, gracias, despues busco bien los pines de la ecu y mido con el osciloscopio que ondas tiene a maxima y minima carga, el pdf era solo como para que me entendieran a que me referia, ahora les subo un resumen de lo que seria el sensor y en un rato me pongo a medir la bomba, gracias por su ayuda.



Hola, acá les dejo un poco mas explicado, perdón mi intención no era que se tuvieran que leer el pdf.

según lo que entiendo son 2 bobinas sobre un núcleo común, en uno de los núcleos hay un aro de cobre fijo que da una referencia y el otro lado del núcleo esta la aguja, que sería un aro móvil sobre el núcleo, por lo que entiendo con los aros limita la propagación de la onda en el núcleo y eso varia la onda. Los 2 bobinados tienen un extremo unido entre si y el otro son alimentados con una señal de 5v 10khz defesada una de la otra por 180 grados y el extremo que tienen en común seria la señal resultante entre las 2 (una fija y la otra que varía en relación al ángulo de la bomba), igualmente voy a medirlo en el auto con todo funcionando. les adjunto la imagen de donde saque esta info y en un par de horas subo lo que obtuve de la medición en el auto.

Gracias



ooooooo, creo que va a ser mas facil de lo que pense, si la señales estan defasadas 180 grados, a la salida seguro habria una continua no?


----------



## ivan03488 (Ago 29, 2016)

Perfecto, ya medí todo, y efectivamente manda una señal de 10khz de 5vpp y según lo que en la pata que une las 2 bobinas me da una senoidal de 10khz que varía entre 0vpp y 110mvpp lo que encontré raro es que esta senoidal de 110mvpp tenía una continua de 2,5v que estaba siempre fija, igualmente no se si el auto esta modificando algo ese valor, porque en realidad cuando esta regulando ya esta en 60mvpp y a 3000rpm apenas vario a 70mvpp, no se si esta compensando algo


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 29, 2016)

espera antes que te armes una idea erronea y te alejes mas del tema. Fijate que la posicion de la leva la detecta por un metodo similar al sensor inductivo.
Dejame ver si encuentro info para corroborar esto que te digo 










Bien, fijate que tenes una señal de referencia (se ve fija), y una señal en desfae que te indica la posicion... pero nota algo, la frec se mantiene estable y no varia en el tiempo... Dejame pensar en algo que no sea con un microcontrolador (que para mi seria mas facil )






http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=BTDwsjy3RuI



A la salida lo que hablamos en un principio y..


----------



## ivan03488 (Ago 29, 2016)

Pregunta, rectificar la salida con un puente de diodos rápidos y trabajar con las continuas?  Será útil? Ya que la frecuencia es fija, lo único que cambiaría sería la amplitud


----------

